# Hen party in Athlone



## Dozylass (28 Jun 2006)

I am trying to organise a hen party in Athlone can anyone advise am i wasting my time. Or give me any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2006)

Dozylass said:
			
		

> I am trying to organise a hen party in Athlone can anyone advise am i wasting my time.


Do you know somebody getting married? Ideally female.


----------



## Berlin (28 Jun 2006)

What kind of hen party? L-plates and t-shirts or something a bit more sedate? Athlone has some nice restaurants for the latter, and loads of pubs for the former.


----------



## rkeane (28 Jun 2006)

Kilkenny seems to be the place for these.  Unbelievable amount of hen parties go there.  Aswell as the fakers. 'I'm getting married in the morning but want one last fling with some mad stranger like yourself....'  oh yeah


----------



## Dozylass (28 Jun 2006)

Berlin,

I want to organise something sedate with a little fun. The bride is not into the L plates etc!
I was thinking maybe of booking cabins and having everyone stay in the one place, dinner drinks and a good niteclub.
Any heads up on the better resturants?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> Aswell as the fakers. 'I'm getting married in the morning but want one last fling with some mad stranger like yourself....'  oh yeah


Is that the fake or does that come later?


----------



## emul (28 Jun 2006)

I don't know in Athlone - but a word of advice - inform the resturant / pub / night club - that your booking for a hen. Just organised my brothers - stag - and got mixed reactions from places I was trying to book - so I just kept moving till I found places that hadn't any issue.

Good luck

Eoin


----------



## Jimmy Mook (28 Jun 2006)

Many hotels will nearly hang up on you if you tell them its a stag. I had to organise one last year and used the old 'golf outing' story when asked why I wanted to book rooms for 10 lads. Might be the same for hens.


----------



## rkeane (28 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is that the fake or does that come later?


no idea, i'm too ugly to have found out


----------



## Berlin (29 Jun 2006)

Not sure about the nightclub scene. As I'm 110 years old, that sort of thing is in the dim distant past. This website [broken link removed] might help with accomodation - don't know about cabins. There are also some nice restaurants in Glasson, about 3 miles from Athlone Town. The Glasson Village Restaurant 090-6485001 is v.good, as is the Wineport Lodge 090-6439010 which is in a beautiful setting on the lakeshore and also has guest rooms.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (29 Jun 2006)

[broken link removed] Portlick is outside Athlone, 4 cabins available, might suit, know people who went there once and now they go back every year.


----------



## NHG (29 Jun 2006)

16 of us "Hens" went to The Great Southern Roslare last week-end for a pampering week-end and had a ball.  The management and staff at the hotel could have not done enough for us.  They even reserved seats for us in the bar Saturday night for after our meal.  The Hen was treated to a "special" breakfast in bed - which none of us had organised. It was brilliant.


----------



## rkeane (29 Jun 2006)

NHG said:
			
		

> 16 of us "Hens" went to The Great Southern Roslare last week-end for a pampering week-end and had a ball.  The management and staff at the hotel could have not done enough for us.  They even reserved seats for us in the bar Saturday night for after our meal.  The Hen was treated to a "special" breakfast in bed - which none of us had organised. It was brilliant.


Bloody favourtism.  I'd ask for a discount!!


----------



## shnaek (30 Jun 2006)

Nightclubs in Athlone aren't the may for a town with such a young population. At least that was the case when I was there years ago. Things might have changed though. There was a place called 'Bozo's' (where I asked for a pint of Bozo's - oh the hillarity  ) and a place called Ginkles. Don't recall there being anywhere else...


----------



## Delber (30 Jun 2006)

The are now three niteclubs Bozos Ginkels Karma, there is also a late bar / niteclub in the palace bar. The Prince of Wales Hotel would also have a nice restaurant and the niteclub is Karma as mentioned above. Dont do niteclubs anymore but heard its ok. There are a few nice restaurants around too. If you like Italian food try Di Bella or Pavarottis, there is also a nice restaurant known as Hatters which is underneath the pub Gertie Browns. ( Ihave sampled all of these and would recomend highly)The newest hotel would be the radisson in the middle of town, you could also try the college as they would have several student units vacant now that may suit to book as a group. If you need anymore info let me know


----------



## Dozylass (29 Aug 2006)

Thanks for your help previously on this topic, we have booked into a b&b in town so are on the countdown to the event.
I have one problem left. Some of us are going down Friday nite and I was wondering was there any activities we could do during the day i.e. a boat that does trips on the shannon. Just want to fill a few hours if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks again


----------



## car (29 Aug 2006)

Was in that karma nightclub last week in the prince of wales.  As a dub, I thought it way above average for a country nightclub.


----------



## selfbuild (29 Aug 2006)

Athlone has....

Great Pubs(Seans, Gertie Browns, The Palace Bar)
Great Restaurants(Left Bank, Olive Grove, Le Chateau, Pavorottis,Hatter's Lane, WinePort, Di Bella, Kin Kao !!)

The Shannon is beautiful, and the walks by the lakes are second to none.

Good water activities, fishing, sailing.

Bowling, cinema....

Athlone Castle, Clonmacnoise is nearby

Good shopping...

check out www.athlone.ie for more info.


----------



## blinkbelle (29 Aug 2006)

Hi there.

Thant night club mentioned ginkles is now closed.  The other 2 are quite good but for a hen party i would say go to bozo's as karma is small with too many people packed in like sardines.  Thats what i find anyway.  Bozo's has 3levels its pretty good.  And I would defo go to the palace bar accross the bridge you should ring and see do they have any entertainment on the nyt ye hens r going. 

As mentioned ny selfbuild there is loads to do the shannon is beautiful. Lots of shops and some lovely restaurants di bella's is my favourite.

hth


----------



## Megan (29 Aug 2006)

I see a article in a meath newspaper where The Headfort Arms in Kells are organising hen nights. They have teamed up with Causey Experience. Its a trip to a farm. The bride to be and her party get to milk a cow, learn to do the siege of ennis and learn how to bake bread. sounds a little old fashioned but considering there are alot of poeple out there that doesnt really know where milk comes from it might be a bit of craic as well as learning something. Would a bride to be today need to learn "about the birds and the bees."  They return to the hotel for dinner and a visit to the night club. A late breakfast is provided the next morning.The website is www.headfortarms.ie.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2006)

Megan said:


> Its a trip to a farm. The bride to be and her party get to milk a cow, learn to do the siege of ennis and learn how to bake bread.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Indeed - nightclubs are so passé these days.


----------



## roxy (29 Aug 2006)

Megan said:


> Its a trip to a farm. The bride to be and her party get to milk a cow, learn to do the siege of ennis and learn how to bake bread. .


 
Seriously?


----------



## Dozylass (29 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all your help will be trying out bozo's sounds great. but i need something to do during the day, can anyone tell me if its possible to get a boat trip on the shannon for an hour or two.

Thanks again!


----------



## Megan (29 Aug 2006)

Maybe I shouldnt believe everything I read in the newspapers. The article does say the hotel as welcomed 7 parties so far this year and has more booked.


----------



## Cyrstal (30 Aug 2006)

Hi Dozylass,

Try this

[broken link removed]

It has a number of different kinds of trips along the Shannon/Lough Ree that should be really enjoyable - leaves from Athlone, I think they are based beside the Radisson in Athlone.

Also another one which might be a bit of craic for a hen is then Viking Cruises that depart from Athlone

http://www.iol.ie/wmeathtc/viking/

Hope ye have a ball!!

C


----------



## lorr01 (6 Mar 2007)

shnaek said:


> Nightclubs in Athlone aren't the may for a town with such a young population. At least that was the case when I was there years ago. Things might have changed though. There was a place called 'Bozo's' (where I asked for a pint of Bozo's - oh the hillarity  ) and a place called Ginkles. Don't recall there being anywhere else...


bozo;s has been revamped now and its a cool place to go to and there not a lot of young people. ginkles is gone now and there's the palace, and west's bar overlooking the shannon so it still a lively spot.


----------



## lorr01 (6 Mar 2007)

athlone is still a good lively spot to go to as there a couple disco bars and nite clubs are still very good


----------



## triggerb (10 Jul 2007)

Hey y'all,

What kind of music do they have in the nightclubs and disco bars?  

My friend is heading there in August... he likes minimal and boiler house.


----------



## Olly64 (11 Jul 2007)

car said:


> Was in that karma nightclub last week in the prince of wales. As a dub, I thought it way above average for a country nightclub.


 
how do nightclubs differ from dublin to the country, are they painted in gold in dublin or something?


----------



## triggerb (11 Jul 2007)

Nightclubs down the country do not tolerate homosexuals.


----------



## Olly64 (12 Jul 2007)

surley this would make them safer and cleaner


----------



## Pique318 (12 Jul 2007)

triggerb said:


> Nightclubs down the country do not tolerate homosexuals.


 
not true, they just don't like Dubs....or serve 'points of hoino' whatever they are !?


----------



## Pique318 (12 Jul 2007)

car said:


> Was in that karma nightclub last week in the prince of wales. As a dub, I thought it way above average for a country nightclub.


 
What, no wellies ? no bales of hay to sit on ? a bar with more than bottles of Guinnness ?

Shurely shome mishtake !!!


----------



## Olly64 (12 Jul 2007)

well there is no chance you would get your head blown off by a drug dealer in the country, and the streets are alot cleaner than dirty dublin, its so dirty up there, does anyone use any bins, what are your houses like, messy dubs and dirty drug pushers


----------

